# Urgh... people!!! *Rant*



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, so a while a go I said, in jest, to this girl that we should set up a blog. Where basically we post videos and information and discuss it (About horses and training.) During the winter months it becomes hard to improve your training with your horse.

Today I saw a group appear on facebook. Loads of my friends were part of it but not me created by that girl, so I asked to join and she accepted.
I then found out she's created the blog I GAVE HER THE IDEA FOR and is claiming it's all her own idea! 

I feel like saying something but don't want to fall out with her so wording it is hard! I don't mind her using the idea as long as I get some form of credit for it! I can even screen shot the conversation on facebook we had about it! 

Sorry rant over. I had to rant somewhere as it's angered me quite a bit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2011)

........"Hey, Susie Cream Cheese: I see you went ahead with my idea for a blog. Good job. I like it."


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aha....poor you...take her down!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 3, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Ok, so a while a go I said, in jest, to this girl that we should set up a blog. Where basically we post videos and information and discuss it (About horses and training.) During the winter months it becomes hard to improve your training with your horse.
> 
> Today I saw a group appear on facebook. Loads of my friends were part of it but not me created by that girl, so I asked to join and she accepted.
> I then found out she's created the blog I GAVE HER THE IDEA FOR and is claiming it's all her own idea!
> ...


I don't blame you at all! I would make it known that you r not happy with it but I know its hard when u don't want to make the person mad. Good luck and rant away anytime!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ye i think you should take there advice not mine....im not good at sorting things out easily...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

I just sent her this, thanks to Yvonnes idea ,
"Hey ******, nice blog Glad my idea was a little bit of help xx"


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bitchy but not argumental....?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job! No one else will catch the sarcasm but you and her.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

argh! Her reply has made me even more angry,
" thanks! just finishing the first post."

all i could put back was "cool" otherwise i would have bitten her head off!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL You should make a blog better than hers!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> LOL You should make a blog better than hers!



That would be a great idea if you could do it!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

You should compete...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

No because then everyone will say I copied her idea!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with tyler on this one..Make a better blog.. Out do hers. I don't have horses..I did..But I do have burros I'll join *S*.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sew her then....Steph theres not many options left?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ........"Hey, Susie Cream Cheese: I see you went ahead with my idea for a blog. Good job. I like it."



I really really like how this one was worded.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone can have an idea. Not everyone can turn an idea into a reality. You thought about doing something, she did it. Snooze ya lose. Why should you get credit for something she did?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Anyone can have an idea. Not everyone can turn an idea into a reality. You thought about doing something, she did it. Snooze ya lose. Why should you get credit for something she did?



No.
I didn't create it because I said "WE" should make a blog. I then didn't feel it was right to go off and make it without her.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Anyone can have an idea. Not everyone can turn an idea into a reality. You thought about doing something, she did it. Snooze ya lose. Why should you get credit for something she did?



Ooo feisty one you are!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Sew her then....Steph theres not many options left?



You people are taking this way to seriously. Sewing someone for taking a website idea???? Really? I can see it now: "and what is your reason for sewing this young lady?" "she stole my website idea"

It's almost as bad as when that person sewed McDonald's for having a too hot hot chacholate or whatever.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha!
I never said anything about sewing.

I merely wanted to rant about the fact that she took the idea from me and then is taking all the credit for it. It would have been nice for her to merely say something like "Thank you to Steph, who helped with the idea of this blog" or just message me saying "I've made the blog, thanks for the idea"

I'm not the one taking it so seriously!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 3, 2011)

You did good Stephii.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't really talking about you. More toward Tyler but I didn't really mean it that bad


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm completely convinced that Satan created Facebook!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 3, 2011)

It is a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Kinda harsh.



jaizei said:


> Anyone can have an idea. Not everyone can turn an idea into a reality. You thought about doing something, she did it. Snooze ya lose. Why should you get credit for something she did?


----------



## Morty the Torty (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I really really like how this one was worded.



Me too!


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 3, 2011)

Sewing? is that some kind of old european torture, like drawing-and-quartering but instead you stitch them to their keyboard so they can no longer eat and die of starvation?


----------



## babylove6635 (Nov 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ........"Hey, Susie Cream Cheese: I see you went ahead with my idea for a blog. Good job. I like it."


i agree kill her wit kindness its the only way to go


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 3, 2011)

You were very nice to her. I would have been a little more harsh and direct, but that's just me. 

Some people are fine with "killing them with kindness", but I like to put my own twist to it so I can be rude/pissed off and "supportive" at the same time.

_Hey ______,

I just noticed that you went ahead with the blog idea I came up with and that you already created the page. While it looks good, it is a shame that I was not included in the creation of it, as it was in fact originally my idea and I had some great ideas for its launching and success.

I wish you luck with the blog, but again, I just wanted to share my disappointment of how this was handled. I am sure we would have been able to have a killer blog and help dozens of people with their horses if we were able to work together on it.

Take care,_


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 3, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> You were very nice to her. I would have been a little more harsh and direct, but that's just me.
> 
> Some people are fine with "killing them with kindness", but I like to put my own twist to it so I can be rude/pissed off and "supportive" at the same time.
> 
> ...



This is a good reply...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Sewing? is that some kind of old european torture, like drawing-and-quartering but instead you stitch them to their keyboard so they can no longer eat and die of starvation?



LMAO hahahaha I have been reading this trying to figure out what sewing is. Until the McDonald's reference. Then I realized that what was meant.....suing, lol again (tears streaming down my cheeks)


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 3, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > Sewing? is that some kind of old european torture, like drawing-and-quartering but instead you stitch them to their keyboard so they can no longer eat and die of starvation?
> ...



LOL, it really is amusing! 
Stephii, karma will come around, but it is frustrating.


----------



## Weda737 (Nov 3, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > Sewing? is that some kind of old european torture, like drawing-and-quartering but instead you stitch them to their keyboard so they can no longer eat and die of starvation?
> ...



Thank you! I was wondering when someone would say something lol


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 3, 2011)

Forget the uk sewing torture thing...pick yourself up a shank


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 4, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I'm completely convinced that Satan created Facebook!




No it is great...JOIN!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

ABPT_fantastic - Why couldn't you have posted that sooner? I so would have sent that!

AnthonyC - Seen as you are satans second in command than why aren't you a member?!


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 4, 2011)

You could post to her blog and say "hey! I see you took my idea and ran with it-- nice! ..." !!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually Steph, I run the show down here now!!! HEH-HEH-HEHHHH! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> ABPT_fantastic - Why couldn't you have posted that sooner? I so would have sent that!
> 
> AnthonyC - Seen as you are satans second in command than why aren't you a member?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah, you've been promoted then?
I wondered how long that would take!



AnthonyC said:


> Actually Steph, I run the show down here now!!! HEH-HEH-HEHHHH!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey @ least it's warm down here! 
Where the heck it Tyler, btw? I haven't heard from him since my power went back on.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyler is locked in the cupboard for time out


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been reading about you two going at each other. I agree with Tyler... since you're 27yrs older than him YOU should know better! Tsk tsk tsk! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Tyler is locked in the cupboard for time out


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Nooooooooooo!! Tyler wouldn't tell me vital important information and kept sending horrible photos of trantulas to me  



AnthonyC said:


> I've been reading about you two going at each other. I agree with Tyler... since you're 27yrs older than him YOU should know better! Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

I love that kid! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Nooooooooooo!! Tyler wouldn't tell me vital important information and kept sending horrible photos of trantulas to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isa (Nov 4, 2011)

Morty the Torty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I really really like how this one was worded.
> ...



Me 3 

I am sorry someone stole your idea and then took all the credit Stephi, it was not nice of the girl.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2011)

I always figure in the end, the truth will rise to the surface. I also believe that fate tends to at some point step in and what goes around, comes around.  I know it hurts now, but in the big picture of life, in a very short time it will seem meaningless to you any how, as it should.


----------

